# win 8 samsung - caps lock notification



## mikeysaling (Mar 3, 2008)

Is there any way in win 8 (keyboard version NOT touchscreen) that I can have caps lock notification in system tray or on screen ? I have enabled the beep but would like a permanent notice as its a pain with passwords etc after a lengthy spell on the machine.

thanks

mikey


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

To make the Caps Lock beep when its pressed
click on Start then Control Panel.
click Ease of Access Center.
Under Explore All Settings click on Make the Keyboard easier to use.
Check Turn on Toggle Keys &#8211; hear a tone when you press CAPS LOCK, NUM LOCK, or SCROLL LOCK.
Click OK and close the Control Panel.

For a visual warning
Complete the steps above then in the Ease of Access main window look for Use text or visual alternative for sound and click on that.
Check the Activate visual message for sound box.
Choose the warning type you want.
Click OK and close the Control Panel.


You may choose if you wish flash desktop, which you cannot possibly miss


----------



## mikeysaling (Mar 3, 2008)

That's brill - now have an instant audio and visible warning. Is there in addition , a way to have an entry in the system tray. Its just that during a lengthy session I forget whether it was on or off (may be a senior thing).

But thanks for that info - better than I had before .

mikey


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Does the light on the keyboard work?


----------



## mikeysaling (Mar 3, 2008)

That's the prob - no light on Samsung keyboard !!!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot quite follow why you would want a notification in the tray when you have the far more noticeable flashing desktop - without a 3rd party utility both are not possible


----------



## mikeysaling (Mar 3, 2008)

The beep and the flash only occur once when clicking caps lock and again when cancelling it - in between no indication. My previous laptop had a light to indicate on/off - just a glance to tell me the status.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you open a word doc and start typing if the caps lock is on the window will flash, if it is not it will not flash, so it actually works irrespective of you having to set caps lock or not

I do not recommend the use of a 3rd party utility. Many of them of this nature do not receive good reports


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you post the make and model of this laptop?


----------



## mikeysaling (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi its Samsung 350e7c-a05. In all other respects its a great machine. I only started to think about caps lock when I managed to lock myself out of a forum I belong to that has case sensitive password.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I would be contacting Samsung support and ask how one was to know when the "Caps Lock" is on or off?

Very poor design to leave this out. But then maybe Samsung feels every one should leave it locked shout everything?


----------

